# Any Lever Machines Use E61 Grouphead.



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Having never used a lever machine and trying to research them, the question I would appreciate answering is are there any lever machines/range that use an E61 grouphead, mainly I would like it to use 58mm portafiller baskets. The machines that I have been looking at are the La Pavoni range or machines that are similar to the La Pavoni, thanks in advance.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Have you looked at the Londinium R?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm afraid the La Pavoni levers use either a 49mm or a 51mm basket

The E61 and the lever grouphead are completely different except for the 58mm portafilter.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

mark8805 said:


> Having never used a lever machine and trying to research them, the question I would appreciate answering is are there any lever machines/range that use an E61 grouphead, mainly I would like it to use 58mm portafiller baskets. The machines that I have been looking at are the La Pavoni range or machines that are similar to the La Pavoni, thanks in advance.


They might use 58mm compatible parts, like, baskets and portafilters, but they are NOT E61 group heads. The Londinium and the Profitec 800 are examples, and I think there is an Izzo too. Bear that, for instance, the Londinium PF has the lugs in a slight different place than the standard e61 PF, therefore it's not compatible or interchangeable.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

The Izzo uses a smaller group than 58mm - I was looking at the Izzo that Crankhouse use on Thursday. Something closer to 52 I think.

The E61 describes more than just the basket size - it is the design and technology of the whole system - much of which is unnecessary in a lever design.

You are relatively restricted if looking for a 58mm basket size. The options seem to be mostly towards the middle/upper end of the market. From those that I have used, they seem to invariably be brilliant though, and easier to use than a pump-driven E61 machine - less need for cleaning and more accommodating of distribution techniques.

The smaller basket levers such as Pavs etc seem to produce some lovely results when mastered and are much more common and far cheaper than trying to find a 58mm compatible option.

Depends on your budget.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

E61 groups are for pump machines, not levers. Plenty of levers have a 58mm group though, look for one with a condor/bosco group like the londinium or qm rapida for example. There are plenty of other 58mm lever groups too


----------



## yoshi005 (Sep 2, 2015)

The only lever machine with E61 brewhead I know is the Quickmill 075 hybrid. It should have been released in Feb, but I could not find much information on this machine.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

yoshi005 said:


> The only lever machine with E61 brewhead I know is the Quickmill 075 hybrid. It should have been released in Feb, but I could not find much information on this machine.


Looks like an interesting machine. I'm curious what QM are trying to achieve here - I can't see how combining the two would lead to any advantages?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

khampal said:


> Looks like an interesting machine. I'm curious what QM are trying to achieve here - I can't see how combining the two would lead to any advantages?


The cynic in me is thinking they're trying to market a machine that looks like a lever to draw in customers to the café which will most likely be used like an e61 most of the time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> The cynic in me is thinking they're trying to market a machine that looks like a lever to draw in customers to the café which will most likely be used like an e61 most of the time.


Do you think 90% of the population care about these things?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Do you think 90% of the population care about these things?


How their bucket of latte is made or the aesthetics of the machine it's made on?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> How their bucket of latte is made or the aesthetics of the machine it's made on?


Either...


----------



## yoshi005 (Sep 2, 2015)

I think it is their variant of a pressure profiling machine. The barista can influence the pressure used but need not if he is in a hurry. Quite interesting. If it was only aesthetically more pleasing.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is a Hybrid a lever machine......oh the fun we had discussing this with Strega owners.....basically, if you did not own one you thought they were not traditional whereas if you owned one, undoubtedly you have the best lever machine available to man.....with a pump


----------



## yoshi005 (Sep 2, 2015)

The difference is that nowadays even the Londinium is a hybrid, Well, sort of...


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Any heat exchanger (or mythical dual boiler) lever machine is going to need a pump (if not connected to mains water pressure or external pump) to fill the group (such as the londinium r and indeed the strega). Why does it matter if a lever is considered 'traditional' or not?

Either way, I don't think this machine is a 'hybrid' in the same way as the strega might be considered one since I don't think this has any group to fill up since it's just an e61?


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

If you're not in a hurry, Londinium is promising a "compact" version of their lever machine for December, I think. It is to retail for £1,000.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

khampal said:


> Any heat exchanger (or mythical dual boiler) lever machine is going to need a pump (if not connected to mains water pressure or external pump) to fill the group (such as the londinium r and indeed the strega). Why does it matter if a lever is considered 'traditional' or not?
> 
> Either way, I don't think this machine is a 'hybrid' in the same way as the strega might be considered one since I don't think this has any group to fill up since it's just an e61?


The Strega does not use the pump just to deliver water fro the reservoir to the boiler. It uses it to transfer the water from the boiler to the group under pump pressure. Hence the reference to not being traditional, which uses spring pressure only


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Either...


I think appearance is often more important to them than the actual end product. IMO they don't give a hoot how it is made, but the amount of times I have seen 'members of the public' be absolutely delighted with their [not a] flat white because the [not a] barista did some latte art leads me to think they really do care about silly things that make them think their coffee is posh when it is in fact the same as the coffee in the greasy spoon.


----------

